# Cityside Mgmt



## Smaug (Dec 16, 2014)

Be very careful with this group, they are a regional and they do not pay their contractors. My company worked for 1 month with them, We were unceremoniously terminated, now they dont want to pay me. I am filing mechanics liens against them and their client fnma. The system that they use, Fotonotes is the worst.


----------



## buddhalite (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow - been working with them for 5 years now on the Hud 2D contract - have nothing but great things to say about them...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

. . .and this folks is the classic reason why a list of good/bad companies to work with would never work!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> . . .and this folks is the classic reason why a list of good/bad companies to work with would never work!


I dunno, to me it says more about the first time poster defending City and doing HUD POST CONVEY work for 5 years and raving about it....


----------



## HaulinIt (Aug 15, 2015)

We work for Cityside and we get paid every single week...like clock work. They have even found mistakes we have made in the invoicing that was in our favor. Have never had a problem with them. I hope you can get it all worked out and get paid.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

*Reply for smaug*

PM sent


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

IPS said:


> PM sent


Smaug, what did your PM response say?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Make that 2 low-post accounts replying favorably... Hmmm...


----------



## Smaug (Dec 16, 2014)

The number owed is pretty substantial. I work in NY, and still have no idea why my company was terminated. I have filed a dozen mechanics liens with more action to follow. We were working on a special project for them. 

Live and learn.


----------



## Integrityfieldservices (Jul 28, 2014)

I can tell you my experience..... and yes my post account is low.... I think many on here say enough for every one.
We worked for the now defunct "C & C" properties who covered the southern Texas HUD 2D area in its entirety for Cityside. 
Long story short.......contractors stopped receiving payment, work stopped coming in and liens were threatened. When all was said and done C & C ended up owing us over 10k. 
When City side became aware of the issue not only did they contact us directly and PAID IN FULL the full amount of invoices owed but hired us directly. 
This was three years ago. 
Their payment record with us is sterling. We cleared near mid 6 figures last year and never a late payment ever. During holidays payment is received before any bank closings. 
I would be very interested in any other details and this sounds very out of character for them. I do know they recently lost a couple HUD contracts. If ya want PM me.


----------

